# Information appeal



## kelly (Aug 25, 2008)

Not sure if I have posted this message but if so strangely I never received any replies - probably me being useless and posted it incorrectly.
Now, I am seeking articles together with photographs of former WW2 Aircrew (Not interested in nationality as we are a non-political Society) in order to create a "Page of Honour" for either individuals or crews. All articles and documents sent will be credited to the sender. The purpose of this is to keep these stories alive and fresh - there is a great deal of information around for the "Aces" but not so much for the thousands of others who played a valuable part in this part of our history.

On a personal not I am seeking for any information on 309, 316 and 302 Squadron's (Polish) in particular anything on W/O Alexsander Pietrzak who was married to my mother. He was killed in 1945. I have gathered some information (see website) but for you there is a lot more to be found. Also trying to locate the family of Teddy Kulecki who is my step brother's Godfather and Alex's best friend in the squadron. I do know they live in England (London area I believe)
Many thanks
Kelvin
Home Page


----------



## Njaco (Aug 26, 2008)

I've got two suggestions:

1,) In the 'Stories' section of the board are a lot of, well, stories about soldiers during WWII. Some are like you say about aces but some aren't. Just everyday soldiers doing their job.

2.) As far as Polish suadrons, check this site out. Has almost daily accounts of each Polish squadron during WWII

http://orb.polishaf.pl/unit/300sqn/1943


----------

